# [risolto] Installazione gentoo minimal ,partizionamento.

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti sto provando ad installare ala gentoo minimal . Avverto sono nuovo....mai usato gentoo.

Allora faccio partire il tutto con il kernel gentoo dopcmcia  agpgart . Mi carica tutto senza problemi poi provo a ottimizzare il disco con :

```
hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/sda [invio]

dev/sda

setting Fs readahead to 64 

setting multcount to 16

HDIO_SET_MULTCOUNT failed : invalid argument 

setting unmasking to 1 (on) 

HDIO_SET_MULTCOUNT failed : invalid argument 

setting drive read-lookahead to 1 

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD  (SETTREADAHEAD) failed invalid argument  

HDIO_GET_MULTICOUNT failed 

readahead =   64 (on)

```

Che roba è? Che vuol dire?

Proseguo l'installazione  aggiungo utente metto pasword internet è funzionante ecc. arrivo al partizionamento :

Mi dice subito che ho i cilindri di 30515 in dev/sda  e non di 1024 e che questo puo' causare problemi a programmi e sistemi operativi.

Dopo aver avviato un interfaccia testuale anonima e poco chiara come fdisk mi ritrovo con :

---------------start .....end......id ......type

dev/sda1.......1 .......4549......7.....ntfs/hpfs

dev/sda2......4550....30515.....5.....Extended

dev/sda5......4550....30515....7.....ntfs/hpfs

A parte i cilindri di inizio e fine onestamente non so neanche che roba sia quella li visto che di partizioni ntfs ne ho una sola e li ne compaiono due , nella partizione estesa non sn riuscito a entrarci per vedere come era partizionata all interno inoltre ci doveva essere pure una partizione vuota da 13 GB in raiserFS......... gentoo la voglio installare su questa partizione possibilmente senza cancellare altro.....solo che sto proframmino fdisk non ho capito dove e come mi mette le partizioni .

La mia configurazione delle partizioni con gparted è la seguente ..... 

[dev/sda1 ntfs (windows 33.20 GB) Primaria] [dev/sda3 13 GB reiserFS primaria] [extended sda2 (dev/sda6 179 GB root Ubuntu ) e(dev/sda5 3.03 GB ubuntu swap)]

Che posso fare? 

Ho un pc desktop acer quadcore 2 GB ram schermo 22'' acerAL2216W scheda video ATI radeon x1650SE 

Grazie.......

----------

## Peach

no no aspetta un attimo!

lanciando quei comandi sai cosa fai? non è un j'accuse, vorrei solo sapere se stai ricopiando o se sai cosa fai...

 seconda cosa... stai seguendo il gentoo handbook per l'installazione, vero?  :Twisted Evil: 

edit: aggiungo, ma ho nemmeno capito se hai già installato o stai facendo quei comandi dal livecd

PS: forse il post sarebbe più pertinente nella sezione principale italiana

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> PS: forse il post sarebbe più pertinente nella sezione principale italiana

 

Concordo.

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Lioben

Per me spostate dove volete basta sapere dove spostate .  :Razz: 

Allora io sto seguendo il manuale ufficiale .....non sto facendo l'installazione da live cd ma la minimal quella da 50 MB per intenderci . Onestamente non sono consapevole di tutto cio' che faccio diciamo che conosco l'abc di linux ma tante opzioni di comandi ecc mi limito a copiarle seguendo il manuale. D'altro canto da qualche parte dovro' iniziare se aspetto di aver studiato tutto saro' pronto forse per la relase Gentoo 2050.0

Come risolvo i miei problemucci?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lele_dj

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Per me spostate dove volete basta sapere dove spostate . 
> 
> Allora io sto seguendo il manuale ufficiale .....non sto facendo l'installazione da live cd ma la minimal quella da 50 MB per intenderci . Onestamente non sono consapevole di tutto cio' che faccio diciamo che conosco l'abc di linux ma tante opzioni di comandi ecc mi limito a copiarle seguendo il manuale. D'altro canto da qualche parte dovro' iniziare se aspetto di aver studiato tutto saro' pronto forse per la relase Gentoo 2050.0
> 
> Come risolvo i miei problemucci?  

 

Io ti consiglio di partire con l'installazione avendo già le tue partizioni belle pronte .... ti scarichi un bel cdlive che contiene gli strumenti adatti ... tipo Gparted per intenderci ... ti partizioni il disco e poi inizi a seguire il manuale di installazione saltando il partizionamento   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Come risolvo i miei problemucci?  

 

potresti iniziare rispondendo alle mie domande:

che manuale stai seguendo per l'installazione?

dove hai trovato quei comandi?

quando lanci quei comandi?

----------

## Lioben

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Lioben wrote:*   Come risolvo i miei problemucci?   
> 
> potresti iniziare rispondendo alle mie domande:
> 
> che manuale stai seguendo per l'installazione?
> ...

 

Scusa mi sembrava di aver risposto ....uso l'handbook per la 2007.0 per arch amd64 (ho un quadcore intel)

Icomandi li ho trovati dentro l'handbook .....

Li lancio secondo la procedura descritta nel capitolo 1 ovvero inserisco il cd minimal gli do il kernel con le opzioni lui rileva il mio  harware senza "failed" poi mi da la console di root nel manuale c'è scritto il comando opzionale per ottimizzare l'hard disk e testarlo quindi:

 *Quote:*   

> Allora faccio partire il tutto con il kernel gentoo dopcmcia agpgart . Mi carica tutto senza problemi poi provo a ottimizzare il disco con :
> 
> Codice:
> 
> hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/sda [invio]
> ...

 

Ovviamente tutto questo in fase di installazione .........mi sembra di aver detto tutto......poi se non sono stato chiaro chiedimi pure .....

----------

## djinnZ

A quanto pare stai seguendo la guida ufficiale ma come potrai vedere quelle istruzioni (che fanno parte non a caso di una sezione opzionale) sono riferite ai device /dev/hd* (non /dev/sd*) ovvero i dischi IDE/ATA supportati attraverso la vecchia libata.

Se il disco è scsi sata o pata attraverso la nuova libata alcune opzioni di hdparm non funzionano. Da questo l'errore.

Genkernel (suppongo hai usato quello) attiva di default la nuova libreria su kernel recenti quindi puoi saltare quella parte finchè non ti documenti meglio.

Forse non avrai il massimo delle prestazioni ma eviti di combinare guai (soprattutto se usi XFS o reiserFS); quando sarà arrivato il momento di preparare il tuo kernel ottimizzato ti poni il problema, per ora lascia stare.

Nella partizione estesa non puoi entrarci, mica è come fdisk del dos, le partizioni contenute nella partizione estesa sono quelle che vanno dalla 5 in poi.

Per evitare rogne e scocciature è meglio che partizioni da quell'odiosa caricatura di sistema operativo all'inizio del disco; comunque mi pare che hai già fatto. Se poi vuoi ripartizionare spiegati meglio.

Da quel che riporti hai formattato la 5 con ext3 o reiser o che diavolo usi/usavi per la root di ubuntu ma nella tabella delle partizioni la hai lasciata predisposta per quell'altro innominabile sistema operativo.

Linux se gli dici di montare una partizione esegue le tue istruzioni ma il winzozz potrebbe sentirsi autorizzato a riformattare la partizione automaticamente, è male, molto male.

Si rimedia da fdisk usando il comando t e poi imposti ad 83 la partizione 5. Ma visto che non lo sai usare è molto meglio se usi una live più amichevole con gparted (che ha il difetto di rilevare come è stata formatta la partizione, devi vedere le propriatà per notare che è stata male individuata) o cerchi di capire bene come funziona fdisk.

Nei dischi dei pc ci sono fino a 4 partizioni primarie numerate da 1 a 4 (e per grub da 0 a 3), una di esse può essere "estesa" (tipo 5 estesa generica, tipo 85 estesa linux e windozz non vede quel che contiene ma ti consente di fare una doppia partizione estesa ed il kernel poi bestemmia quando le trova, tipo f estesa windozz95 che xp o zozz'a bestia potrebbero decidere di convertire autonomamente piallando il contenuto) e contenere altre partizioni che sono numerate da 5 in poi (da 4 in grub).

Ogni partizione ha una sua etichetta che serve a capire che tipo di filesystem usa o se windozz la deve mostrare o meno ma windozz la usa solo al boot e per l'installer o per decidere che il "disco" non è formattato e quindi va rimensso a posto automaticamente, mentre linux non ne tiene conto per niente e si limita a montare secondo quel che gli dici o sulla base dei primi settori.

consiglio: usa i tag code per separare i comandi che lanci ed il loro output, rendi più leggibile quello che scrivi e non quotare tutto.

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> scheda video ATI radeon x1650SE

 tanto sicuramente ti incasinerai al momento di configurarla, quindi ti anticipo il benvenuto tra i dannATI   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lioben

Appunto la live come ho scritto in un precedente post non funziona bene e non solo per colpa di ATI , poi ho voluto la minimal di gentoo un po' perche voglio imparare a smanettare bene e inoltre perche voglio un sistema ottimizzato per il mio hardware........

 *Quote:*   

> Da quel che riporti hai formattato la 5 con ext3 o reiser o che diavolo usi/usavi per la root di ubuntu ma nella tabella delle partizioni la hai lasciata predisposta per quell'altro innominabile sistema operativo. 

 

 Mi dice che ho una partizione estesa ed è giusto , pero' della estesa mi  rileva solo la sda5 che è la swap di ubuntu e mi ci scrive accanto ntfs/hpfs e non rilwva la root di ubuntu in ext3 .... la sda3 CHE È PRIMARIA non la rileva ed è proprio la partizione dove devo installare gentoo..............io saro' niubbo questo è poco ma sicuro, ma sto programma di partizionamento è molto contorto e fa un po schifetto   :Razz: 

La Sda5 è la part. swap di ubuntu inclusa nella etesa sda2  , sda6 anche questa inclusa in sda2 è la root di ubuntu che non viene rilevata esattamente come non viene rilevata la sda3 che è in reiserfs....sda1 è windows rilevata in ntfs.....

----------

## Lioben

C'è nessuno?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> C'è nessuno?  

 

giusto per tirare un attimo le somme, posteresti per intero l'output di fdisk -l ?

Per quanto riguarda i problemi che hai avuto con hdparm salterei pure, lasciando questa ottimizzazione in un momento secondario.

Direi che la cosa fondamentale è capire come partizionare le partizioni, cosa tenere e cosa no.

Per quanto riguarda il programma di partizionamento, personalmente, l'unico di cui mi fido è proprio fdisk e al massimo cfdisk per avere maggiore velocità nell'applicazione delle modifiche. Chiaramente occorre fare molta attenzione prima di scrivere le modifiche e revisionare la situazione nmila volte prima di confermare.

se non hai chiaro l'uso di fdisk e di come fare le modifiche per ottenere quello che vuoi chiedi pure.

----------

## Lioben

Rieccomi , boh secondo me fdisk fa un casino della madonna tra i dischi..........saro' pure niubbo ma mi sembra di fori come i camini!

sda... start...end.......id....sys........

sda1  ...1......4549......7....hpfs/ntfs

sda2...4550...30515....5....Extended

sda5...4550...30515....7....htpfs/ntfs

---------------------------------------------

sdc1....1.........4334......b....w95/fat32

sdc2...6528....30401....5.....Extended

sdc3...4335....6128....83.....linux

sdc4....6129...6527...82.....LinuxSWAP/solaris

sdc5....6528   6922...82.....linuxswap/solaris

sdc6....6923...30401..83....linux

Non c'è modo di sapere ste partizioni quanti GB sono ? Cosi sarebbe facile riconoscerle! 

Sda dovrebbe essere l'hardisk del mio pc  sdc che sapebbe? Comunque mi sembra che le partizioni "mancanti " sda sono state messe tra le sdc

----------

## Peach

non capisco però come mai la tua versione di fdisk non visualizzi il numero di blocchi del disco che sarebbe stato l'unico modo per capire le dimensioni delle tue partizioni.

è per caso l'fdisk che è presente sul cd di installazione di gentoo?

ma questo pc della acer sai dirne il modello? non l'hai mai aperto? non pensi possa avere due dischi? se riesci sarebbe ottimo se potessi utilizzare la versione di fdisk più recente magari dal livecd/minimal per le ragioni suddette.

PS: usa i blocchi [code] [/code] quando riporti i comandi e il loro output, per maggiore chiarezza.

----------

## Lioben

ASP un secondo copio i blocchi non li ho copiati prima senza accorgemene....... pure i miei sistemi cerebrali sono un po incasinati!!

in firma il modello lo ho messo o meglio lo ho letto sull etichetta del pc acer e700 ecc

----------

## Peach

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> ASP un secondo copio i blocchi non li ho copiati prima senza accorgemene....... pure i miei sistemi cerebrali sono un po incasinati!!
> 
> in firma il modello lo ho messo o meglio lo ho letto sull etichetta del pc acer e700 ecc

 

ah giusto per completezza, riporteresti anche l'output di "lspci" ?

PS non avevo visto la firma  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

aggiungo solo (un poco perchè sei niubbo un poco perchè c'è quell'altro fetente OS sul pc): 

```
fdisk -l > /percorso/filetemporaneo
```

 e riportalo esattamente includendolo in un tag code, sia dalla live di gentoo che dalla ubuntu e riporta anche cosa vede il windozz da gestione computer. Per caso hai usato qualche programma di ridimensionamento (partition magic e simili)?

Il messaggio di fdisk sul numero dei settori non ti deve allarmare ma controlla un attimo nelle impostazioni del bios se il disco è impostato in modalità LBA o large o non ricordoquale o auto.

Se la ubuntu non ti serve (nel senso che la hai installata solo per smanettare su linux) la sacrificherei e ripartizionerei da windozz direttamente, ovvero cancelli le partizioni, crei una unica partizione estesa e li crei lo spazio per gentoo ed ubuntu (la swap la puoi benissimo condividere), poi usi fdisk solo per cambiare il tipo delle partizioni linux ad 82 od 83 (ed il tipo della partizione estesa ad 85 se non pensi di accedere alle partizioni linux da windozz).

Se usi tre sistemi operativi ti consiglio di creare una partizione di boot, sempre condivisa tra i due linux (se cerchi in discussioni c'è un interminabile thread su come partizionare e quale FS scegliere).

la partizione estesa funziona in questo modo: poniamo che un disco da 100GB abbia 10.000 settori; mettiamo che hai deciso di dedicare a windows i primi 50GB quindi la partizione primaria sda1 (in fdisk) termina al settore 4.999, dal settore 5.000 al settore 10.000 crei una partizione estesa che sarà sda2. All'interno della partizione estesa crei una partizione logica di swap di 1GB che quindi andrà dal settore 5.000 al settore 5.099, una partizione sempre di 1GB di boot che andrà dal settore 5.100 al settore 5.199 ed una partizione per il sistema di 48 GB che andrà dal settore 5.200 al settore 10.000; queste partizioni saranno sda5, sda6 ed sda7.

Se invece di creare sda1 ed sda2 avevi creato sda1 ed sda2 nella prima metà del disco allora la partizione estesa sarà sda3 ma le partizioni logiche partono sempre da 5.

Caveat emptor: puoi benissimo cancellare la partizione primaria sda1 e creare al suo interno sda1 ed sda3 senza toccare la partizione estesa (e mi sa che è il tuo caso). Questa non è una buona cosa perchè diverse inutilty di windozz se non trovano le partizioni in ordine crescente rispetto ai settori sono capaci di ripartizionare l'intero disco in maniera imbecille piallando tutto.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> non avevo visto la firma

   :Shocked:  io prenoterei un appuntamento dall'oculista ed il mutuo per pagarlo... se non altro ora ho capito il significato del tuo avatar  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lioben

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 HECI Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HH (ICH8DH) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Primary)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Secondary)

03:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

Fatto da ubuntu pero'...... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

sda... start...end.......id....sys..............boot...blocchi

sda1 ...1......4549......7....hpfs/ntfs......**....36539811

sda2...4550...30515....5....Extended.....__.....208571895

sda5...4550...30515....7....htpfs/ntfs.....__...208571863+

sdc1....1.........4334......b....w95/fat32....**...34812823+

sdc2...6528....30401....5.....Extended......__........191767905

sdc3...4335....6128....83.....linux..............__.....14410305

sdc4....6129...6527...82.....LinuxSWAP/solaris...3204967+

sdc5....6528 6922...82.....linuxswap/solaris.......3172806

sdc6....6923...30401..83....linux........................188595036

EDIT : nel bios non sono riuscito a trovare il parametro che mi dicevi nulla che possa essere settato su LBA auto  L ........

         Ubuntu è il mio sistema operativo principale e nun se tocca! Winzoz sVista serve a mio padre se lo tolgo mi puo' tenere sotto tortura una settimana..........

----------

## Peach

vorrei appianare un attimo questa cosa di sda e sdc. 

non è che hai un disco esterno installato?

anche quando hai avviato con gentoo ti vedeva 2 dischi?

se non hai provato, sarebbe da farlo.

se invece hai provato, non hai dischi esterni installati, posta l'output di "lsusb"

----------

## Lioben

Si il disco esterno ce l'ho ma ci sono solo partizioni fat ecc non centrerebbero nulla lo stesso le partizioni linux che fdisk mi ha messo in sdc...

----------

## Peach

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Si il disco esterno ce l'ho ma ci sono solo partizioni fat ecc non centrerebbero nulla lo stesso le partizioni linux che fdisk mi ha messo in sdc...

 

possibile che ubuntu te le abbia invertite

controlla con "mount" (magari postando l'output)

----------

## djinnZ

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> ...

 è la terza volta che ti chiedo di usare il tag code per il report di fdisk, con quei puntini sospensivi mi hai fatto venire il mal di testa.

Pensavo avessi un vecchio bios e disco ata, come non detto.

Stacca il disco supplementare, ci manca solo che cominci a confonderti.

----------

## Lioben

Il mount non funziona ma forse sbaglio io. Ho scritto mount sda1 o mount /dev/sdc1 oppure mount /dev/sda1 [percorso]...

Vi posto fstab e mtab! 

DjinnZ mi scuso per il mal di testa o ho digitato male io o con "code" la tabella non mi veniva impaginata bene.Grazie dell' aiuto fino ad adesso.

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

#  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config -- 

#

# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0

# Entry for /dev/sda6 :

UUID=2f991822-1e0c-4487-b453-98b8434e1951 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1

# Entry for /dev/ !! UNKNOW DEVICE !! :

UUID=47B1-DC99 /media/sda1 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1

# Entry for /dev/sda5 :

UUID=0eaf8170-514a-46af-a9d8-4063c72f441b none swap sw 0 0

/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0

/dev/sda1 /media/ACER ntfs-3g defaults,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 0

#mtab

/dev/sda6 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

/sys /sys sysfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

varrun /var/run tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755 0 0

varlock /var/lock tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0

devshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

lrm /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile tmpfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda1 /media/ACER fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw 0 0

/dev/sdb5 /media/Deposito fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /media/Enrico fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660 ro,nosuid,nodev,user=afrodite 0 0

```

Ho staccato il disco esterno poi ho riavviato il sistema per ritentare con fdisk...........bene adesso sia fdisk che cfdisk non aprono piu un bel nulla... hda sda ida sdc ecc le ho provate tutte!

----------

## Peach

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Il mount non funziona ma forse sbaglio io. Ho scritto mount sda1 o mount /dev/sdc1 oppure mount /dev/sda1 [percorso]...
> 
> Vi posto fstab e mtab! 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

allora, siccome mi pare che ci stiamo un attimo perdendo direi che i passi che ti chiediamo sono i seguenti:

1) riavvia in mbuntu con il disco staccato

2) apri una console e digita i seguenti comandi di cui devi riportare esattamente l'output:

```
# mount
```

e poi

```
# fdisk -l
```

e basta. non devi specificare nessun device né altro.

da quello che posterai vedremo cosa e cosa non fare.

----------

## Lioben

```

xxxxx@xxxxxx:~$ mount

/dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)

varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)

devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)

lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/sda1 on /media/ACER type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)

/dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,user=afrodite)

xxxxx@xxxxx:~$ fdisk -l

Disco /dev/sdf: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 byte

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x12345678

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdf1   *           1        4549    36539811    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdf2            4550       30515   208571895    5  Esteso

/dev/sdf5            4550       30515   208571863+   7  HPFS/NTFS

xxxxx@xxxxxe:~$ 

```

----------

## Peach

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> xxxxx@xxxxxx:~$ mount
> ...

 

abbastanza inquietante... sta inconsistenza tecnica di umbuntu farebbe impazzire anche il più pio di tutti.

se hai il livecd (meglio ancora il minimal) gentoo, ti prego di usare quello.

una volta avviato, monta il disco /dev/sda6 (spero che anche gentoo veda la root di umbuntu con quel nome) e salva l'output dei comandi che ti dirò in modo da poterli riportare qui:

1) inizia col controllare che la partizione sda6 sia presente e si chiami così. se appare da qualche altra parte con altri nomi (tipo sdc6 o sdb6 chiaramente usa quella e verifica che ci siano i percorsi giusti, in particolare alla home del tuo utente di umbuntu)

```
livecd ~# fdisk -l

...

/dev/sda6            4565        6388    14651248+  83  Linux

...
```

(i valori sono inventati)

2) monta la partizione

```
livecd ~# mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo
```

3) controlla la presenza dei percorsi alla home

```
livecd ~# ls -l /mnt/gentoo/home/
```

se il comando ti risponde che non esiste il percorso, ritorna al punto 1)

4) invia il comando e salva il suo output in un file nella tua home

```
livecd ~# fdisk -l > /mnt/gentoo/home/<USER>/output-fdisk

livecd ~# lspci > /mnt/gentoo/home/output-lspci
```

io spero che questa procedura sia la più pulita e funzionante.

se hai dubbi o qualcosa non funziona, mi raccomando, posta qui

----------

## Lioben

Allora.... ho avviato il minimal con disco esterno spento 

al comando :

```
fdisk -l 

/dev/sdc6  6923 30401 linux 
```

come prima insomma

```
mount dev/sdc6 mnt/gentoo 

mount point mnt/gentoo does not exist 

```

Quindi non ho potuto fare il resto .....

```
livecd ~# fdisk -l > /mnt/gentoo/home/<USER>/output-fdisk

livecd ~# lspci > /mnt/gentoo/home/output-lspci

```

  questa roba la devo fare aggiungendo un utente a gentoo?

----------

## Peach

ricopia i comandi PEDISSEQUAMENTE (aka paro-paro) e riprova.

----------

## Lioben

fatto...

```
#Output fdisk

Disk /dev/sdc: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1   *           1        4334    34812823+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sdc2            6528       30401   191767905    5  Extended

/dev/sdc3            4335        6128    14410305   83  Linux

/dev/sdc4            6129        6527     3204967+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdc5            6528        6922     3172806   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdc6            6923       30401   188595036   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```

```

# output-lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 HECI Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HH (ICH8DH) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Primary)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Secondary)

03:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

----------

## Peach

ok

mi pare chiaro: la partizione di cui parlavi all'inizio viene vista da gentoo come:

```
/dev/sdc3            4335        6128    14410305   83  Linux 
```

praticamente è 14410305/(1024*2) quindi circa 14 GB ma se qualcuno vuole bastonarmi e rendere più preciso questo numero è il benvenuto.

quindi l'unica cosa che puoi fare ora è (evitando quindi di usare di nuovo fdisk), partizionare con il file system che vuoi e montare quella partizione in /mnt/gentoo usandola così come root della tua nuova macchina gentoo. L'handbook spiega tutto.

Tieni presente che:

- nel manuale di installazione consigliano di creare un'altra partizione per contenere la directory /boot/, ciò non è fortemente necessario, sarà necessaria nel caso tu decida di usare gentoo in maniera stabile al fine di poter recuperare la macchina in caso di danni al filesystem primario, comunque qualunque cosa tu decida, tieni presente questi cambiamenti nel momento in cui andrai ad editare i file di sistema seguendo la guida (handbook ufficiale).

- la partizione è di circa 13 GB, considera che gentoo installata occupa più o meno sui 5~6 GB. Poi vedi tu.

- nel caso tu incorra in altri problemi sul tuo sistema, ricordati di leggere le linee guida e nel caso il tuo problema non sia stato già trattato nel forum, riporta i comandi o la sequenza di comandi eseguita, i risultati ottenuti e i risultati sperati. mi raccomando.

se c'è altro, non hai che da chiedere.

se pensi che questo post concluda il thread e risolva i tuoi dubbi, aggiungi [risolto] al titolo, editando il primo post.

----------

## Lioben

emm un altra domandina ce l'avrei.........la partizione di wap per gentoo?Avevo creato pure quella ma non so quale sia tra le 2 swap in tabella.......se mi confondo e per sbaglio gli metto la swap di ubuntu mi sa che faccio casini seri........

Per quel poco che ho imparato...... la posizione nel disco delle partizioni è :    primaria windows--primaria root gentoo--primaria swap gentoo--estesaUbuntu{root ubuntu- swap ubuntu}

La mia swap dovrebbe essere sdc4 perche inizia subuto dopo sda3 ...giusto?

----------

## Scen

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> emm un altra domandina ce l'avrei.........la partizione di wap per gentoo?Avevo creato pure quella ma non so quale sia tra le 2 swap in tabella.......se mi confondo e per sbaglio gli metto la swap di ubuntu mi sa che faccio casini seri........

 

Nah... neanche per sogno!

Lo swap non è nient'altro che uno spazio di memoria temporaneo, viene trattato come una RAM su disco, per cui ci sono solo dati temporanei. Volendo puoi aggiungere anche tutte e tue le partizioni di swap  :Razz: 

----------

## Lioben

Ho editato il messaggio mio sopra ........ due distro possono attingere alla stessa partizione di swap?

----------

## Scen

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Ho editato il messaggio mio sopra ........ due distro possono attingere alla stessa partizione di swap?

 

Sì, senza nessun problema. E ti ripeto: puoi anche creare N partizioni di swap, ed utilizzarle tutte (ovviamente in una configurazione standare utente risulta essere quasi inutile, però si può fare).

----------

## djinnZ

Per esempio io sul server ho 8 dischi interni di cui quattro non rimovibili, quindi uso quattro partizioni di swap di 256 MB invece di una unica swap di 1GB (tra l'altro quasi inutile perchè ho 2GB di RAM e sul server avvio molto raramente l'interfaccia grafica.

L'unica precauzione utile è azzerare la swap allo shutdown se viene condivisa. Ovviamente se la swap è usata per il suspend2disk non deve mai essere condivisa.

Visto l'uso che se ne fa le partizioni di swap è meglio che stiano all'inizio del disco piuttosto che alla fine.

C'è un thread lunghissimo in discussioni sul partizionamento ed i filesystem, leggilo ed accodati con i tuoi dubbi se è il caso.

----------

## koma

Suggerimento, se usi la stessa partizione di swap per due distro ed hai intenzione di usare il suspend to disk devi usare l'immagine su partizione di root e non su swap  altrimenti  fa un po' casino  :Wink: 

----------

## Lioben

come gli dico di svuotare la swap ogni volta che arresto il sistema?

----------

## koma

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> come gli dico di svuotare la swap ogni volta che arresto il sistema?

 Non è necessario farlo.

L'unico caso in cui la swap condivisa può essere un problema è nel momento in cui usi il suspend to swap in cui si crea un'immagine della ram all'interno della swap in modo da permettere il wake up veloce del sistema. E comunque per evitare questo problema basta che invece del suspend to swap usi il suspend to file che è la stessa banale identica cosa solo fli dici di usare il file /pippo.swp invece che /dev/sd-device_della_swap.

La swap è uno spazio che viene reinizializzato a ogni boot a meno che non gli dica tu di preservarlo  :Smile: 

----------

## Lioben

Grazie a tutti veramente! In particolare a Peach!

----------

## djinnZ

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *Lioben wrote:*   come gli dico di svuotare la swap ogni volta che arresto il sistema? Non è necessario farlo.

 considerando le bizzarrie di ubuntu meglio non fidarsi IMHO. Una volta era bastava RC_SWAP_ERASE=y in /etc/conf.d/rc ma ora come ora devi aggiungere manualmente 

```
#!/bin/bash

source /etc/profile

mkswap -v[1] -L [label] /dev/sd??
```

in /etc/conf.d/local.stop

ovviamente assumo che tu voglia usare una label per la swap ma non è obbligatorio e qualto alla versione 2 è quella di default per i kernel 2.6 (ai tempi del kernel 2.2 era necessario fare la distinzione perchè i vecchi kernel non supportavano la versione successiva).

----------

## Lioben

Grazie .....   :Smile: 

----------

